# ATTN:Kenpo/Kempo Website Admins



## Zoran (Apr 11, 2002)

To all Kenpo, Kempo, Kajukenbo, and all Kenpo off-shoot system website owners. I invite all to submit there website link to Kenpo Thoughts. For those of you that have been there before, there is a new option for website submission. Not only can you submit your website, you can submit various resources and articles that are on your site. Now there is an index for articles pertaining to sef-defense, training, history, philosophy, techniques, forms, and more.

Here's how it works. From my site, go to Internet Resource Submission and fill out the form there. In the *Articles & Resources* section, you should submit the URL of the article or resource on your website. All other categories are to list your website home page. It will take about 24 hours for your resource to be reviewed and accepted. 

After you submit your site and it becomes active, you can put a voting booth on your home page or an article page on your site. It's the usual 5 star ranking system. This will increase your resource ranking and visibilty. Which will generate more traffic.

"Hey! I got a message saying my URL is already there!" Your website or resource may have already been submitted by someone else or myself. If you wish to claim that site as yours, first locate the site, then click on the *Report Error* link to the site. I may correspond with you to verify ownership.

Also you may submit News, Articles, Bio's, and etc., directly to Kenpo Thoughts. Those resources will be hosted by the site. Great for those that don't have a site but wish to make a contribution. Also, great for sharing news.

*Coming Soon;*
Events category and School Directory.


----------

